
Celebrating 3 Years of Amazon S3 with 3 Months of Transfer-In for 3 Cents/GB - peter123
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/03/30/celebrating-3-years-of-amazon-s3-with-3-months-of-transfer-in-for-3-centsgb/
======
tdavis
Man, S3 is 3 years old already? I'm not sure whether to feel old or wonder
where those years went. Feels like they launched just last year.

------
patrickg-zill
Since the gigabit+ links they are paying for are symmetric, that is, they can
move the same amount of data in both directions, I will make the assumption
that Amazon's "outbound" traffic is less than their "inbound" and thus, an
increase of inbound up to a certain point costs them nothing.

Also, transfer-in means that in order to get any use out of it, you now have
to transfer-out (another charge).

Not being critical, just pointing out that this is a bit of a "give the razor
for free, sell the razor blades" strategy.

~~~
bdr
Not really, since the blades are still cheap.

------
vaksel

       We’ll be offering “data transfer in” to Amazon S3 for only
       $0.03 per GB (vs. the standard $0.10) for 3 months, April through June. 
    

I wonder if its $.03 for everyone, or just for those that transfer more than
150TB/mo(@.1/gb).

~~~
atarashi
It applies to everyone. You're thinking of transfer out, which begins at
$0.17/GB and works its way down to $0.10/GB, as you spend more. For transfer
in, the standard price of $0.10/GB applies from the very beginning.

------
ryanwaggoner
This could be a significant boost to backup companies that use S3, as they
probably have way more transfer in than out.

------
goodkarma
I hope this isn't an April Fool's joke!

~~~
goodkarma
LOL you folks crack me up, downmodding me for that!

